# Early County



## sowega hunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe it's on in my part of Early county. This morning I saw a nice 2 or 3 year old with a messed up rack, a spike, and a fine big boy. I couldn't get a shot at the big one and I let the others walk. There are huge tracks all over our land. I'm off all week and planning to hang in there like a hair in a biscuit!!!! Sowega.


----------



## Son (Dec 10, 2005)

*On?*

See what appears to be chasing sign on couple of our roads, but it's been done at night. We sit all morning, all evening and see nothing. Many of our roads don't even have a fresh track since the rain. If a person looked at our woods today, they would say there's no deer on the place. and to think, I go every day hoping it will break loose.


----------

